# st or vxr



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

ok so it gonna have to go my pride and joy im looking at it now outside my patio misano red pearl with its oz black wheels and massive brembo brakes i dont want to sell it, but what am i gonna get an st or vxr what do you think opinions appreciated or is there something else on the market that ive missed.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Audi s4 ? s3? r32?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Defo not the vxr got to be the st out of them two if you don't want another vag


----------



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

i thought about an s4 but cant really stretch to the price as the 3.2 s have dropped alot in price cant believe it really its alot of car but im not giving mine away i ll rather divorce the missus and keep it.


----------



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

i do like the vxr more than the st , had i look at a couple of st s yesterday but they only had 2 seats in the back i know you can get them with 3


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Get an R32 or even an S3, i dont like either the ST or the VXR just chav motors to me.


----------



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

yes probally agree with you there but the r32 a bit over the budget


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Going by the experience of my VXR, VXR every time. I said I would never buy a Vauxhall, but the VXR has changed my mine. Saying that I wouldn't buy a normal Vauxhall. Luv driving it as my every day car, just pulls & pulls, wonderful performance. Still luv my TT more, But I don't think I wouldn't risk racing the TT against the VXR on a dry road.  
Dealer experience excellent & never missed a beat in over 2 years. Eats front tyres can't get any more than 6K miles from fronts, 4th set on recently.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hoggy how is the vxr on the power in a corner?? I thought they were supposed to have really bad understeer - lots worse than a tt


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

showtime said:


> yes probally agree with you there but the r32 a bit over the budget


i'd look around, they might be slightly over budget but are they really selling? if you find one u like, make an offer, you never know! :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TT51 said:


> Hoggy how is the vxr on the power in a corner?? I thought they were supposed to have really bad understeer - lots worse than a tt


Hi, Depends on tyre, Continental SP2 & 3 & Toyos much better than the Falkens that I have now.
Lots of torque steer now.  Falkens were £60 per corner cheaper, so thought I would give them a try.
Of course front wheel drive, different driving technique.
Hoggy.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Word of warning I went from a TT to a less powerful Golf Gti mk5, the fwd really was really annoying tbh, ended up in a Subaru STI after six months of golf ownership

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

showtime said:


> i do like the vxr more than the st , had i look at a couple of st s yesterday but they only had 2 seats in the back i know you can get them with 3


The ST 3 has only two seats. The ST 1 and ST 2 have 3 seats in the rear.

The handling and noise is much better than the VXR, though it likes a drink.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Leon Cupra, MK5 ED30 GTI have the same engine as the audi TTS. Remap to straight over 300hp, and piss all over VXRs and ST's. Even mild Big turbo ST's cant touch a stage 2 plus k04 VAG.


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Poverty said:


> Leon Cupra, MK5 ED30 GTI have the same engine as the audi TTS. Remap to straight over 300hp, and piss all over VXRs and ST's. Even mild Big turbo ST's cant touch a stage 2 plus k04 VAG.


^^^^^^^^
What he said


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

Poverty said:


> Leon Cupra, MK5 ED30 GTI have the same engine as the audi TTS. Remap to straight over 300hp, and piss all over VXRs and ST's. Even mild Big turbo ST's cant touch a stage 2 plus k04 VAG.


Leon Cupra looks like a dodgy MPV, Golf is a good shout though

but with an answer to the question of the post, i would have the VXR


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have driven the Astra VXR, Focus ST, Mk 5 Golf GTi, Leon FR and owned the Cupra.

The Astra VXR sufferred from torque steer and is very plain inside, does look pretty cool from the outside.

Focus ST was an amazing car, engine sound is superb. The two main issues are mpg and image.

GTi was a bit boring, so I opted for the Cupra as it was just that bit better than the FR.

Given the choice again, if fuel wasn't a consderation I'd go for the ST, otherwise probably the Golf.


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

I had an ST for 2 yrs loved it but then all sorts of pond life started buying them so I sold it.......very capable car and I rated it very highly
A front mount I/C, induction kit, Downpipe and Race Cat....along with DreamScience Mod X will give you 320 bhp and 360 lbs ft
Its crazy at that spec.....and all that for about £1800.
Its shocking on fuel though about 19 mpg average running Mod X.....They sound great too


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

All depends on what vxr and st???

Also budget?


----------



## l0ad3d9 (Nov 1, 2009)

Vxr 
Great tuneable engines 
I make parts for them and a remap brings it to around 260-280 and 300+ftlbs
You would be surprised how quick they are stand let alone mapped


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I would say ST over the VXR.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

VXR if the two on looks alone


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

lol still dont know what ones your on about lol what models??


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Its obvous what Models......He's on about the 2.5T Focus ST and the Direct competitor the Astra VXR!!! LOL
What else would it be the Old Focus ST 170 Against the Zafira VXR? I dont think so!!!

I loved my ST but it had a big drinking problem.......Both highly tunable ....but the ST 5 pot sounds better than the VXR

Actually..... I can see your point......It could be a Fiesta ST and a Corsa VXR?? ......LOL


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

GINNO78 said:


> Actually..... I can see your point......It could be a Fiesta ST and a Corsa VXR?? ......LOL


Hi, I know OP was not thinking of a VXR Corsa, but nothing wrong with a VXR Corsa, a suprisingly fast car.  
I should know.  
Hoggy.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Could have been one of many?!
Fiesta/focus st newer or older
Corsa , astra vxr, insignia vxr


----------

